# Fasttech.com?



## canadiancuber (Dec 11, 2012)

So i was looking through ads on speedsolving when i saw a website called fasttech.com. The prices are ridiculously cheap there. Has anyone ordered from there or know there legitimacy?


----------



## benskoning (Dec 11, 2012)

They seem like another semi-shady place. But I have never ordered from them.

EDIT : just ordered something cheep I will post if I get anything.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 11, 2012)

Ooh, they are cheap! Free shipping too...


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 11, 2012)

yeaa they are cheap. dunno how legit they are doe.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Fasttech.com??*

Is there a site where I can get traxxas 50 k shipped free?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 11, 2012)

As long as you use paypal to pay for things, or your creditcard, you have protection.

I find it a shame that some shops are so easily called shady. I have seen many sites like these and ordered from them without probs.


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just ordered a SS 5x5 from them for less than $7 few hours ago and the shipping status is now Shipped


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 11, 2012)

khoavo12 said:


> Just ordered a SS 5x5 from them for less than $7 few hours ago and the shipping status is now Shipped



Let us know when it arrives and whether everything is in order...


----------



## uniacto (Dec 11, 2012)

That black 42 mm Zhanchi is really tempting right now. haha only $6.77!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 11, 2012)

Also an official timer for that amount of money.. wow.

*sits on hands*


----------



## Goosly (Dec 11, 2012)

I ordered a speedstacks timer, and choose the Registered Air Mail shipping option (it's +$0.20), so for a total of ~$13. It should arrive in 10-14 (working?)days
I'll post when I get it


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward for good news. Argh, them price are tempting me to buy moar cubes for MBLD.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 11, 2012)

Mefferts gear cube only $15??? Super cheap!!


----------



## ncube (Dec 11, 2012)

The picture of the shengshou 6x6 is pillowed. Not sure, but I don't believe that's really a shengshou.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Fasttech.com??*



ncube said:


> The picture of the shengshou 6x6 is pillowed. Not sure, but I don't believe that's really a shengshou.



Obviously. Have you not seen the packaging?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 12, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Obviously. Have you not seen the packaging?



LOL XCUBE5 for 6x6. =___=


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 12, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Mefferts gear cube only $15??? Super cheap!!



The logo on the blue center shows that it isn't a *Meffert's* Gear Cube.

As for legitimacy, they do have a "Norton Secured" thing. That seems to indicate that the website is secure.

Also, it's worth bringing up that they have been allowed to advertise on the forum. I don't think that SpeedSolving would allow a scammer (or something like that) to have ads here.

Lastly, in one of the ads on the forum, it shows this 10% off coupon code: TENOFF. I'm just mentioning that in case someone wants to use it.


----------



## ncube (Dec 12, 2012)

> Obviously. Have you not seen the packaging?


Oh woow. XCube 5? That's legit. Obviously, it is a Shengshou :tu


----------



## ncube (Dec 12, 2012)

Furthermore, the stickers on the "Shengshou 5x5" are textured. This store may be secure, but I doubt that anything is what the description says it is.


----------



## twelveRJ (Dec 12, 2012)

I am pretty interested in this. Why does the "ShengShou 6x6" have XCube packages and the one in the "ShengShou Combo Set" is packed in a real ShengShou packaging?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 12, 2012)

ncube said:


> Furthermore, the stickers on the "Shengshou 5x5" are textured. This store may be secure, but I doubt that anything is what the description says it is.


Shengshou puts textured stickers on some puzzles.


----------



## ncube (Dec 12, 2012)

sorry


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 13, 2012)

So are they legit?? Anyone?? I'm thinking of buying a timer and a new 4x4+2x2 set.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 13, 2012)

Veerexx said:


> So are they legit?? Anyone?? I'm thinking of buying a timer and a new 4x4+2x2 set.



So far, no one's been able to attest to fasttech being legit. I think we're just waiting to hear back from those who just ordered stuff.


----------



## Joseph Wong (Dec 18, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> So far, no one's been able to attest to fasttech being legit. I think we're just waiting to hear back from those who just ordered stuff.



I'll comfirm it. I'm buying a shengshou from there right now.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've ordered something, just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Dec 20, 2012)

Those prices are insane. Reaaaaaally looking forward to hearing if it's legit or not. I looked it up, and scamadviser told me it's 100% safe to use based on popularity, location, and ownership details. I really want that Speedstacks timer.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 20, 2012)

Just ordered:
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001219/1102317-dayan-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube

Will confirm if it is really a Zhanchi. Version 5 is the only one with different sizes, so I assume it is.
It'll arrive in 10-14 buisness days for additional $0.56. Otherwise it would have been up to 30 days.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 22, 2012)

Dat 13 bucks timer doesn't have data port, right?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## GeoSpeedcuber (Dec 22, 2012)

*fasttech.com, help*

The cubes are very very cheap on this site, It's very good but it also made me worry, is the site real and safe?
If someone had bought from them please help

http://www.fasttech.com/category/2115/speed-cubes-timers-and-accessories


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 22, 2012)

Stop bumping this thread until we have further information on the site being legit or not would help.


----------



## Dylann (Dec 26, 2012)

(sorry for bumping) I have just ordered a ShengShou 5x5 for like £5 I will post as soon as it arrives... (sorry again NevinsCPH)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 26, 2012)

Its not a problem, there isn't need to apologize, just that the more people bump this the more it excites me for good news.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi guys, it seems that FastTech stocked in some new cubes, did someone already received their cubes from FastTech already? ShengShou cubes(especially the combo set cubes) are so friggin cheap

There is a ShengEn pink cube and a DianSheng stickerless cube. Is the site really legit?


----------



## Kairah89 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I ordered 2x 42mm and 1x 55mm DaYan cubes on 12-12-12 which shipped two days later.
I have received an order confirmation, working tracking number with link to tracking site, etc.
It was shipped by Registered Airmail by HonkongPost.

The tracking number now says "The item was in transit within its destination country on 28-Dec-2012." 
That means it has left Hongkong and is on it's way to my country. So unless they have send me the wrong items I'd say they are trustworthy.


----------



## Goosly (Dec 28, 2012)

I ordered on the 11th of december and still haven't recieved a mail from fasttech.com (only from paypal, saying the payment was completed) ...


----------



## Kairah89 (Dec 28, 2012)

My package just arrived!  All the cubes were there. They just seem like every other shop from China to me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Kairah89 said:


> My package just arrived!  All the cubes were there. They just seem like every other shop from China to me.



Awesome. So it took just over two weeks to get to Netherlands. I wonder how long it would take to get to America?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 28, 2012)

Kairah89 said:


> My package just arrived!  All the cubes were there. They just seem like every other shop from China to me.



Whoa.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 28, 2012)

Paypal doesn't accept my card D:


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 28, 2012)

So, I guess this confirms that the site is legit then??  Considering the prices, this would be amazing! Especially that Stackmat timer  Though I'm still going to wait for others to confirm their order arrivals hahaa Paranoid me


----------



## benskoning (Dec 28, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> So, I guess this confirms that the site is legit then??  Considering the prices, this would be amazing! Especially that Stackmat timer  Though I'm still going to wait for others to confirm their order arrivals hahaa Paranoid me



I would not say that yet. I still have not received anything from them.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 29, 2012)

Kairah89 said:


> My package just arrived!  All the cubes were there. They just seem like every other shop from China to me.


Cool! only 2 weeks? Nice. Ordering dat Shengshou cubes right away!


----------



## amzer (Dec 29, 2012)

i registered just to tell you guys it is legit lol. I have ordered several items & im always satisfied with the products


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 29, 2012)

It's funny how in the details of the cubes it lists "promotes patience" as a positive thing. 

These prices are amazing, and free shipping! I wantz that speedstacks timer. I'll have to wait till my birthday.


----------



## Winston Yang (Dec 30, 2012)

Prices are amazing!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> It's funny how in the details of the cubes it lists "promotes patience" as a positive thing.
> 
> These prices are amazing, and free shipping! I wantz that speedstacks timer. I'll have to wait till my birthday.



I know. I want the timer for my birthday. Luckily, mine is in January. How long does it take to ship?


----------



## Dylann (Dec 30, 2012)

I e-mailed them and said that they hadn't put the versions on some of their cubes (some just said DaYan 3x3) and they responded saying they had fixed it and I got a free $5 voucher from them, waheyy!

Unlike most Asian eBay sellers/websites they speak perfect English so I think it makes it even more legit. They told me they also added new cubes which I think they have.

If anyone can find ANY coloured Guhongs/ZhanChi's such as a blue one let me know please, I know they have a purple Guhong but I wanna see if they have anymore colours.


----------



## Dylann (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys, the Shengshou 5x5 which I ordered on Thursday 27th december (friday in hong kong time) came today 

As i've never seen a 5x5 in real life before it seems very small, here are some pics. 













The delivery was very fast and the cube turns well.

Is this how big a 5x5 shengshou should be? (i've put it next to my zhanchi)


----------



## Dylann (Jan 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I know. I want the timer for my birthday. Luckily, mine is in January. *How long does it take to ship?*



6 days for me (UK)


----------



## Goosly (Jan 3, 2013)

Dylann said:


> Is this how big a 5x5 shengshou should be? (i've put it next to my zhanchi)



Yep, that's the normal size, you'll get used to it


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2013)

Dylann said:


> 6 days for me (UK)



Cool. I am in US, though. Probably about the same. Does the timer work well? 



Goosly said:


> Yep, that's the normal size, you'll get used to it



Yes it is. It is a little bigger than my Zhanchi. (I believe it should 65mm)


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 3, 2013)

I ordered a zhanchi on 25th December and it didnt arrive yet. Last update says it arrived in my country (Germany) on 27th December.
I'm worried a bit it got lost


----------



## Dylann (Jan 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Cool. I am in US, though. Probably about the same. Does the timer work well?



The timer wasn't bought from Fasttech but I'm sure it would work as normal.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2013)

Dylann said:


> Hey guys, the Shengshou 5x5 which I ordered on Thursday 27th december (friday in hong kong time) came today
> 
> As i've never seen a 5x5 in real life before it seems very small, here are some pics.
> 
> ...



My 5x5 felt very small; you'll get used to it. Do a 4x4 afterwards; it will look huge.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 3, 2013)

The MF8 mins isn't very cheap though


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 3, 2013)

Dacuba said:


> I ordered a zhanchi on 25th December and it didnt arrive yet. Last update says it arrived in my country (Germany) on 27th December.
> I'm worried a bit it got lost



Not lost, held up at the post office due to the holidays. It took my package (from elsewhere though, but after it leaves the store they no longer have any influence) a good three or four days before it decided to be in transit in the destination country, a day later it finally got here.

And that was no holidays nothing, so.. be patient, it'll get there


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2013)

There are three unbranded megaminxs. Do you know what brand they are?


----------



## Dylann (Jan 3, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> My 5x5 felt very small; you'll get used to it. Do a 4x4 afterwards; it will look huge.



My 4x4 hasn't arrived (I can't solve that yet either). My 3x3's look gigantic it's ridiculous.


----------



## TheJCube (Jan 4, 2013)

I got my package today, which was just ShengShou Mirror Blocks (just because it was cheap and if fasttech.com was fake, it's not like I lost a lot of money. I used the 10% off coupon too!). I ordered it on Saturday, December 22 at around 5:00 pm Central Time. Got my tracking number on Monday, December 24. It didn't arrive until today, Thursday, January 3. I guess I placed my order on a really bad date (a.k.a. the holidays week). I also got the $1.49 faster shipping too. So in total that was 10 days, including the holidays. When I got my Mirror Blocks, it was all fine, no problems at all, especially when I only spent a little less than $5.00.

My Verdict: if you can wait a little, definitely buy here since these prices are the best I've ever seen anywhere! I know I'm going to buy from here again


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 4, 2013)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with waiting 10 days. What, people don't have any patience nowadays? Like, ever catch yourself complaining that your microwave is so slow that it takes you a whole 30 seconds just to warm up a bit of food? Or that your internet is so slow it takes a page 2 seconds to load? In the future, everything will be instant. Such as solving a cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 4, 2013)

LOL I am used to 4 WEEKS of waiting, 10 days is fast!


----------



## Joseph Wong (Jan 5, 2013)

The site is legit and is really good i got my cubes 2 days ago


----------



## kalyk (Jan 5, 2013)

I ordered 50$ of cubes there. It's just been sent .
Also, you can ask them to sell specific cubes! I said I wanted CubeTwist Square-1 and the next day they were in stock. Just amazing. I just ask them to sell Square-2, let's see .


----------



## Dylann (Jan 5, 2013)

kalyk said:


> I ordered 50$ of cubes there. It's just been sent .
> Also, you can ask them to sell specific cubes! I said I wanted CubeTwist Square-1 and the next day they were in stock. Just amazing. I just ask them to sell Square-2, let's see .



Stickerless cubes! I've asked them in a long email and they didn't reply to that part of the email, should I request again?


----------



## kalyk (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, just send an e-mail with only that information wanted. But there already is stickerless zhanchi : http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002053/1147211-dayan-zhanchi-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube 

or the WitTwo: http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002114/1153008-witeden-type-c-wittwo-2x2x2-puzzle-speed-cube

or a diansheng: http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002113/1153000-diansheng-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube


----------



## Dylann (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Kalyk

I'm probably gonna buy a 6x6 now from there 

EDIT: They have 5x5's and one 7x7's, no 6x6's!


----------



## kalyk (Jan 5, 2013)

That's weird. I bought a shengshou 6x6 some days ago... But you're right, now we can't find it anymore :s. Maybe send them an e-mail. The price was 18.56$.
The 7x7 isn't there anymore...


----------



## Dylann (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is a V cube 7x7:

http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002049/1147208-authentic-v-cube-7x7x7-puzzle-speed-cube

i'll send them an e-mail regarding the 6x6


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 5, 2013)

i have to say guys, this place is GREAT!!! great service, great prices!! i just asked them about the "guo bing" 2x2's (they are just wittwo's and they changed the names now), and they thanked me for my input and i got a free $3 coupon!


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 6, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what generation of QJ is this? http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002269/1167424-qiji-15-display-speed-cubing-timer Thanks


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 6, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> Can anyone tell me what generation of QJ is this? http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002269/1167424-qiji-15-display-speed-cubing-timer Thanks


Whichever the newest one is (3?)


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 6, 2013)

What email would you email questions too?


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 6, 2013)

CheesePuffs said:


> What email would you email questions too?



I used the support ticket thing, it's the 'Contact Us' at the bottom of the page



blokpoi said:


> Whichever the newest one is (3?)



The 3rd one has the data port right? Yay


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Jan 6, 2013)

Is the Speedpost Global Express shipping price fixed depending on what country you're in? Or does it change depending on item weight/mass etc?


----------



## Joseph Wong (Jan 6, 2013)

You can use a coupon for ten percent off 

Just type TENOFF when it asks you for a coupon code.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my cube today. It came in perfectncondition. This site is legit for sure, I found nothing wrong with my order. Oh and for the shipping time, I chose free shipping so it took nearly 1 month to come to Australia. Overall, I'm happy with fasttech


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 11, 2013)

for me, i ordered a SS 4x4. the shipping was only $0.99 and that was just for 5-8 days for delivery, which i think is an amazing deal. it hasn't come yet, but was shipped about an HOUR after i placed the order! it should be coming very soon, im pretty excited


----------



## benskoning (Jan 11, 2013)

I still have nothing after 4 weeks...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you pay with paypal?

How many days passed since payment, including weekends and all.

At least your purchase is covered, and when it gets close to the 43 day mark you can open a dispute  (and even then you might have to wait longer.. I got one order in like 10 days after opening the dispute, different seller).

It's the holiday season, things WILL get held up. Even now still.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 11, 2013)

It has been 27 days so in another 4 weeks I will open a dispute.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 11, 2013)

I ordered the 11th of December, got here the 9th of January, so don't worry (yet)


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 11, 2013)

May package arrived, was the normal sized Zhanchi as ordered.
This cube needs some serious breaking in, but I think it has potential to be my new maincube in long term


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2013)

CheesePuffs said:


> What email would you email questions too?



I'd like to know this too. I want to order a Calvin's Square 1 (Black).


----------



## Dylann (Jan 12, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I'd like to know this too. I want to order a Calvin's Square 1 (Black).



When people say e-mail they mean using the 'ticket' service they offer. It's under 'Contact Us' somewhere.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2013)

Dylann said:


> When people say e-mail they mean using the 'ticket' service they offer. It's under 'Contact Us' somewhere.



I need an account to get to it. Is there an e-mail that I can use without using an account?


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 12, 2013)

In my Paypal payments to Fasttech I find this email adress: [email protected] Try it.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> In my Paypal payments to Fasttech I find this email adress: [email protected] Try it.



Thanks; I'll try that.


----------



## rudra (Jan 13, 2013)

Why in every store price of DIY kit compared to the assembled cube (same brand) is higher?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fasttech is a legit company.

I did a test order a while back and the product came in sometime last week.

Shipping was free but it took about a month.

I did another order straight after I found out they were legit.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jan 13, 2013)

is the shengshou 4x4 listed on the site a v3 or a v4? it is listed as a v3


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 13, 2013)

rudra said:


> Why in every store price of DIY kit compared to the assembled cube (same brand) is higher?


My experience is that the price of DIY kits is lower. *shrug*


----------



## rudra (Jan 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> My experience is that the price of DIY kits is lower. *shrug*



http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002148/1167405-dayan-zhanchi-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube-diy-kit

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001219/1102317-dayan-zhanchi-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube

compare the above two.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 13, 2013)

rudra said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002148/1167405-dayan-zhanchi-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube-diy-kit
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001219/1102317-dayan-zhanchi-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube
> 
> compare the above two.




Yes, that is strange huh? I always go for the none DIY if I get the chance. Putting it together is a drag.  Btw, that is a nice price for a 57 mm Zhanchi.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 13, 2013)

rudra said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002148/1167405-dayan-zhanchi-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube-diy-kit
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001219/1102317-dayan-zhanchi-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube
> 
> compare the above two.



In my experience and what I've seen, it can be either way or even the same for assembled vs DIY. Perhaps it depends how that particular cube store orders it from the manufacturer. Could be that they have more of one or the other. Also, I don't think assembled cubes come with an extra sticker set most of the time. DIY sometimes has two sets (one extra).


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Also, I don't think assembled cubes come with an extra sticker set most of the time. DIY sometimes has two sets (one extra).


Or you can put a better set on without the drag of scraping the old ones off


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 14, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which version of Alpha cube is this? http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002186/1157801-guojia-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube

Thanks a bunch


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 14, 2013)

Gonna get a Dayan megaminx and speedstacks timer. My birthday is in two weeks. Hopefully it will make it by then.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 14, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> is the shengshou 4x4 listed on the site a v3 or a v4? it is listed as a v3



Just got mine. From what I can tell, it doesn't have the pegs, so it's a v4.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 15, 2013)

Just received my stuff today. They seem legit.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 15, 2013)

benskoning said:


> Just received my stuff today. They seem legit.



How long? You are same general area as me. Trying to figure out shipping to here.


----------



## rudra (Jan 15, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Just got mine. From what I can tell, it doesn't have the pegs, so it's a v4.



Can you give me the link of shengshou v4 that you bought?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 15, 2013)

rudra said:


> Can you give me the link of shengshou v4 that you bought?



http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10001218/1102316-shengshou-4x4x4-puzzle-speed-cube-version-3

It says v3, but its a v4.


----------



## rudra (Jan 15, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10001218/1102316-shengshou-4x4x4-puzzle-speed-cube-version-3
> 
> It says v3, but its a v4.



http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10001218/1102315-shengshou-4x4x4-puzzle-speed-cube-version-3 

Is that also a v4? I prefer white cubes.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 15, 2013)

I think the best way to find out is to email and ask them.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How long? You are same general area as me. Trying to figure out shipping to here.



About 1 month or so.


----------



## david o (Jan 16, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> Can anyone tell me which version of Alpha cube is this? http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002186/1157801-guojia-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube
> 
> Thanks a bunch



46mm Alpha Mini.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 17, 2013)

Is PayPal the only payment option?


----------



## TP (Jan 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Is PayPal the only payment option?



No, I used my VISA-card today. 

When you are at the checkout you can choose to either pay with your Paypal account or use, I guess it can be called a Paypal guest account. The payment still goes through Paypal but you do not need to actually have a Paypal account.

EDIT: Write down shipping information and after you have pressed "Place order" you choose to use a Paypal account or not.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, so it seems from everybody's replies so far that it's legit. Only thing is it could take up to a month for delivery (maybe depends where you live). So probably go with fasttech if you like it cheap and you're not in a hurry.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 18, 2013)

Legit. I am in the UK. Ordered my stuff on 30 Dec, was shipped on 4 Jan (probable that the delay was due to holiday season) and arrived on 15 Jan. So 11 days for shipping to UK, not bad.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 18, 2013)

rudra said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10001218/1102315-shengshou-4x4x4-puzzle-speed-cube-version-3
> 
> Is that also a v4? I prefer white cubes.



im not quite sure, but probably. i ordered the black one.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 18, 2013)

Does SS timer come with mat?


----------



## Dylann (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in the UK and I bought a Square-1 on the 11th Jan. It arrived on the 16th Jan which is just ridiculously fast...was pretty cheap too. I've had the cube for two days and so far I am yet to find a decent guide on how to solve it (it's still scrambled after my initial scramble!)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002306/1167400-cubetwist-square-one-sq1-puzzle-magic-cube


----------



## Dylann (Jan 18, 2013)

Can I just point out that if you got an item from them, PLEASE remember to leave a product review after a week/month or so. It really helps.


----------



## omer (Jan 19, 2013)

Can anybody tell me what's the difference between these two:
http://www.fasttech.com/products/21...shou-5x5x5-brain-training-teaser-magic-iq-cub
http://www.fasttech.com/products/21...shou-5x5x5-brain-training-teaser-magic-iq-cub
Other than price and color choice I don't see any...


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 19, 2013)

omer said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the difference between these two:
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/21...shou-5x5x5-brain-training-teaser-magic-iq-cub
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/21...shou-5x5x5-brain-training-teaser-magic-iq-cub
> Other than price and color choice I don't see any...



What's the difference between this and the "Matte" version? How does the "Matte version" feel, I wonder O_O

EDIT: But, I'm sure the mechanism and the structure is identical. They're both authentic SS 5x5


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 19, 2013)

omer said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the difference between these two:
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/21...shou-5x5x5-brain-training-teaser-magic-iq-cub
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/21...shou-5x5x5-brain-training-teaser-magic-iq-cub
> Other than price and color choice I don't see any...



They put tiles instead of standard stickers on the "matte" one. I bought that matte SS 5x5 and it is perfectly fine. The only difference is stickers and tiles, the inside is exactly the same.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Does SS timer come with mat?



Does anyone know?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 19, 2013)

You're giving us only 17 hours to answer?

Patience...


----------



## Goosly (Jan 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Does SS timer come with mat?



No. I don't know anything about SS timers, but it doesn't have an output port and doesn't come with a mat.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2013)

This site is legit right? I ordered two things and my kept asking "are you sure this is legit?" I showed her some earlier posts that said so but she is kind of worried.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> This site is legit right? I ordered two things and my kept asking "are you sure this is legit?" I showed her some earlier posts that said so but she is kind of worried.


It's legit.


----------



## ShadowsEye (Jan 20, 2013)

I got my order today, two purple zhanchis and a stickerless wittwo. Don't know why but the purple cubes were both lubed and properly tensioned right out of the box, best non-DIY Dayan cube I've ever gotten. Received the package exactly two weeks after I ordered and I'm happy overall.


----------



## Joseph Wong (Jan 20, 2013)

YongJun 3x3x3 Changing King Kong Magic Cube is also an axis cube?


----------



## rudra (Jan 23, 2013)

How to apply the discount code 'TENOFF' ? Entering while checking out says it's invalid.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 23, 2013)

My TENOFF only took off 5% each item 5%+5%=10%  I got a megaminx and timer. Shipped the next day.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My TENOFF only took off 5% each item 5%+5%=10%  I got a megaminx and timer. Shipped the next day.



Are you trolling?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Are you trolling?



A little. That is my solution.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> A little. That is my solution.



Why would it only give 5% off? Would splitting it into two orders give you 10% off?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 24, 2013)

rudra said:


> How to apply the discount code 'TENOFF' ? Entering while checking out says it's invalid.



Try to type "LAUNCH"


----------



## Joseph Wong (Jan 26, 2013)

No im not


----------



## Joseph Wong (Jan 26, 2013)

Sajwo said:


> Try to type "LAUNCH"


Well just before you checkout review your cart and there will be a bit thats says do you have a coupon.


----------



## howitzer (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered few cubes there on January 11, 2013, package was shipped (with Registered Airmail w/Tracking) on January 14, 2013. 

But looks like my order stayed at Honkkong post for... 14 days. Tracking site says now: "The item (RC113785089HK) will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 29-Jan-2013."


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered it on the 20th. Shipped on 22nd. Birthday was yesterday. Too bad. Probably be here on Wednesday.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered on the 20th, shipped on 21st and left hong kong on the 24th. Also just for those that haven't seen it they have added a shengshou 8x8 for 50 odd dollars.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got my order there. Everything works fine and is awesome . Took 9 days in total.


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 30, 2013)

I got some lube from them, and it workes fine ( I forgort to check the brand, though) and it took about a month (Dec. 10-12 ordered, Jan 14-15 arrived.)
But 20cc of lube for only $1:65 is definetely worth the wait.


----------



## AUFT (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh man! All of this talk about this site makes me want to buy everything on it... It's seriously-amazingly cheap. Hmm, does anyone know where I can buy a timer with a port for a computer? Also, is the shenghou mirror blocks any good?

EDIT: They also have some really cool neodymium magnets o.o
EDIT 2: WOW this site has a LOT of cool stuff for cheap.


----------



## rudra (Jan 30, 2013)

Which version of type A is this? --> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002190/1157906-guojia-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube


----------



## Matthew3075 (Jan 30, 2013)

rudra said:


> Which version of type A is this? --> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002190/1157906-guojia-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube



Im pretty sure it's a micro alpha but I'm not sure if it is or isn't a memory.


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Jan 30, 2013)

Alpha mini 52mm


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toh05mzeyN0&feature=youtu.be






A quick unboxing that I did a moment ago.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 31, 2013)

wow that autofocus hurt my eyes after awhile xD


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry about that, it always does it randomly...


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 31, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> A quick unboxing that I did a moment ago.



Does the stackmat timer have a data port?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 31, 2013)

Got timer and dayan megaminx. Both are great. So glad I got a timer.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 31, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> I got some lube from them, and it workes fine ( I forgort to check the brand, though) and it took about a month (Dec. 10-12 ordered, Jan 14-15 arrived.)
> But 20cc of lube for only $1:65 is definetely worth the wait.



What type of lube?


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry, I had a typo. The Lube I got was from LIGHTTAKE.COM, not fasttech. I don't know waht brand it is. I did get a witwo type C 2x2 (V2) from them for $9.90 something, and it was mailed to me in less than a week. It didn't need too much breaking in, either.
I'm going to get the speedstack timer from them once I find something else that I want, so that I can get the 10% off coupon. Is $12.95 (-10%) a good deal for a speedstack timer?


----------



## Dylann (Jan 31, 2013)

Guys remember to leave product reviews, it really helps them out !


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried the lubes on this site? One is labeled as Maru, but how well do the other two work?

http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002271/1165602-liquid-lubricant-for-magic-cubes
http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002271/1165601-liquid-lubricant-for-magic-cubes


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 1, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Does the stackmat timer have a data port?



No it doesn't. Its not even a legit speedstacks timer. But its cheap and works fine.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 1, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> No it doesn't. Its not even a legit speedstacks timer. But its cheap and works fine.



What? It's not a real speedstacks timer?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What? It's not a real speedstacks timer?



No, do you want me to review it, showing the differences and stuff?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 1, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> No, do you want me to review it, showing the differences and stuff?



yes please


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 1, 2013)

I just requested them to add a shengshou pyraminx (I don't see one, do you?). Also, I plan to make an order soon (before the chinese new year holiday): timer, dayan megaminx, shengshou 5x5, shengshou mirror blocks, purple zhanchi, 55mm zhanchi, maru lube, and some earbuds.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 1, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> You might have second thoughts about the timer after watching this.
> Finally its up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCZkBjbKXVA&feature=youtu.be



Personally, I don't really mind the differences that you showed, as long as it still functions well in terms of timing, and doesn't have too many glitches or anything like that. I can't really afford a $30 timer. Thank you very much for making the video!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 1, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> Personally, I don't really mind the differences that you showed, as long as it still functions well in terms of timing, and doesn't have too many glitches or anything like that. I can't really afford a $30 timer. Thank you very much for making the video!



No problem, glad to help.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

I placed an order on Fasttech january 6th 2013 and received the shipment yesterday. Very legit.


----------



## Meshack (Feb 1, 2013)

I placed an order on Jan 16th for a ShengShou 5x5 and got it today.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 1, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Has anyone tried the lubes on this site? One is labeled as Maru, but how well do the other two work?
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002271/1165602-liquid-lubricant-for-magic-cubes
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002271/1165601-liquid-lubricant-for-magic-cubes



the second one you listed is Rubik's Brand lube, which you can get on rubiks.com, and i would say it is a good lube for bigger cubes like 5x5-7x7. its alot like maru lube.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 1, 2013)

This looks more like a terraminx than a gigaminx:
www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002900/1217700-mf8-dodecahedron-gigaminx-puzzle-magic-cube


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

Already contacted them about that and told them to include the giga, and that it would be worth their while


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 1, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> You might have second thoughts about the timer after watching this.
> 
> Finally its up.
> 
> ...




Could you start both timers at approximately the same time, let them run for at least a few minutes, and then stop both of them at the same time? I would like to see how accurate the timer is when compared to the actual speedstack timer. If possible, try multiple attempts with varying lengths of times (1min, 2min, 5min, 9min...etc). I would not mind losing some of the functions of the real timer since it is much cheaper. However, the timer is useless to me unless it is accurate.

-Doug


----------



## Dylann (Feb 1, 2013)

Meshack said:


> I placed an order on Jan 16th for a ShengShou 5x5 and got it today.
> View attachment 2622
> View attachment 2623



Hey, can you give me the link for the exact model you bought? 

Cheers.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 1, 2013)

ender9994 said:


> Could you start both timers at approximately the same time, let them run for at least a few minutes, and then stop both of them at the same time? I would like to see how accurate the timer is when compared to the actual speedstack timer. If possible, try multiple attempts with varying lengths of times (1min, 2min, 5min, 9min...etc). I would not mind losing some of the functions of the real timer since it is much cheaper. However, the timer is useless to me unless it is accurate.
> 
> -Doug



I will do this later, when I find the time


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Feb 2, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I will do this later, when I find the time



I'm not 100% sure, but the differences you mention, are the differences between the versions of the timer (not sure if v1~v2 or v2~v2+)

Time, data port, memory/save times. All those are the things that the first don't have. The only think I'm not sure is the green light time and the plastic quality...

you can find both (even a 3rd one) version on lightake (and some other webpages, so I don't think it's a rip-off).
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.24712
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.42846
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.56185

Anyway, I think that if you want don't wanna waste $30+, it's better the QJ Gen3 timer (have data port and it's around $12)...


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 2, 2013)

ViXoZuDo said:


> Anyway, I think that if you want don't wanna waste $30+, it's better the QJ Gen3 timer (have data port and it's around $12)...



To all who do this, be warned: the quality of QJ timers varies. I have tried both QJ and SpeedStacks and the my QJ gives me waaaayyy more problems (not saying the speedstacks is perfect, of course ). I have taken the QJ completely apart and the craftsmanship is not solid. But hey, you might get lucky and get a good one.


----------



## rudra (Feb 2, 2013)

ViXoZuDo said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but the differences you mention, are the differences between the versions of the timer (not sure if v1~v2 or v2~v2+)
> 
> Time, data port, memory/save times. All those are the things that the first don't have. The only think I'm not sure is the green light time and the plastic quality...
> 
> ...



Where can I buy QJ v3 timer at cheap price.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 2, 2013)

ViXoZuDo said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but the differences you mention, are the differences between the versions of the timer (not sure if v1~v2 or v2~v2+)
> 
> Time, data port, memory/save times. All those are the things that the first don't have. The only think I'm not sure is the green light time and the plastic quality...
> 
> ...



Oh yea, you are right. Its a V1 timer. My bad, I'll take the vid off.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

rudra said:


> Where can I buy QJ v3 timer at cheap price.



Honestly. Google the thing. Doing the google can save you TONS of money 

But to make it easier.. I bought it here: 
http://www.dealmaz.com/qj-competition-speed-timer-black.html


----------



## Meshack (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10001220/1102327-shengshou-5x5x5-puzzle-speed-cube


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

Note there are two kinds, this matte and another one. I believe the stickers on it were different.


----------



## rudra (Feb 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Honestly. Google the thing. Doing the google can save you TONS of money
> 
> But to make it easier.. I bought it here:
> http://www.dealmaz.com/qj-competition-speed-timer-black.html



Thanks for the link. Can it be used as input for for PrismaPuzzleTimer?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 3, 2013)

For me nope.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 6, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> To all who do this, be warned: the quality of QJ timers varies. I have tried both QJ and SpeedStacks and the my QJ gives me waaaayyy more problems (not saying the speedstacks is perfect, of course ). I have taken the QJ completely apart and the craftsmanship is not solid. But hey, you might get lucky and get a good one.



What kind of problems with QJ timers?


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 6, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What kind of problems with QJ timers?



When I stop it, it is more likely to glitch and reset the timer than in my experience with stackmats.
The screw holding the data port plug in falls off every so often when I try to plug it in.
SOMETIMES, the timer has trouble responding when it is plugged into the computer. I think plugging it into the computer messes up the capacitive effect on which the mechanism for the timer is based.
Also, when you open the whole thing up, you can tell some of the solders look weak.

Is this just me? I hope yours works fine and I just got a buggy one. I've heard the stackmat pros are also buggy and the v2 can be hard to find.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

Sometimes with the computer.. I cannot get it to work proper for the life of me.

But for competitions it's an ok timer to have along. It's not perfect.. nope. But yeah.. I'd rather spend the money on cubes


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a QJ timer. Can not connect to a computer, but never fails. Perfect moneys worth. It was around 11 dollar I believe at DealMaz.com


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine does the jump back to zero dealie as well. At least I look at it while putting the hands down so I can see the time before it goes poof.


----------



## Username (Feb 6, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have a QJ timer. Can not connect to a computer, but never fails. Perfect moneys worth. It was around 11 dollar I believe at DealMaz.com



I have a QJ timer v3 with a data port. Works well, but not if connected to a computer  Only bad thing is that occasionally when i slam it too hard, it resets or turns off.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone know which version that QJ timer is?


----------



## Nestor (Feb 6, 2013)

Cheapest prices I've seen... 

 http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10003111/1231216-mozhi-irregular-5x5x5-puzzle-speed-cube

I assume it is not a fully functional but an extended one, but just in case can anyone confirm?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe reading somewhere that it is not fully functional indeed, but not sure.. maybe a search on youtube?


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 7, 2013)

I ordered from fasttech.com and just received my cubes a couple days ago.

Ordered Jan. 24
Shipped Jan. 28 (which seemed to take longer than other people's orders)
Arrived Feb. 4 (Western US)

Overall, I'm pleased with the order. The prices are very good, and the shipping was quite fast, although I did spend a couple bucks more for USPS first class service with delivery confirmation. I did have one issue. I ordered a Lingyun V2 (link to exact product below), but received a Lingyun V1. All other cubes are excellent, and exactly what I ordered. 
http://www.fasttech.com/product/1186600


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 7, 2013)

I asked them to list the Calvin's Square-1 puzzle (which I'm dying to get) and they told they will after CNY


----------



## TP (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my order after almost a month. The ShengShou Irregular Mirror 3x3x3 is very fun to play with, my first shapeshifting puzzle. It turns well, looks really cool scrambled and has a very nice feeling.

My Wittwo V1 has small bumps/marks on the plastic so when the surfaces meet they want to lock together, it could definitely be smooter and quieter. But if I polish the plastic I think the problems will dissappear. But still, it has really good turning and I do think I will enjoy the cube a lot.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 12, 2013)

All v1s 2x2 by Wittwo have this issue. I call it a coffee grinder. Needs to be worked in a lot but will not go away completely. I glued and sanded the edge pieces and also sanded the other bits and pieces so it is dramatically less now, but still has that grinder feeling.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 12, 2013)

They removed the SS 9x9, I was looking forward to getting one .


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 12, 2013)

I asked them to stock Calvin's Square - 1, ShengShou Megaminx and the ShengShou Pyraminx. Could someone ask them to stock TRAXXAS 50wt/Any Differential Oil? (I feel like they'll ban me for asking them to stock too much ).

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TP (Feb 12, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> All v1s 2x2 by Wittwo have this issue. I call it a coffee grinder. Needs to be worked in a lot but will not go away completely. I glued and sanded the edge pieces and also sanded the other bits and pieces so it is dramatically less now, but still has that grinder feeling.



Ok, good to know. Is that something that is fixed on the V2? Not that I am looking to buy one, just curious.



Clarkeeyyy said:


> They removed the SS 9x9, I was looking forward to getting one .



It´s available at zcube.cn for 56$.



kunparekh18 said:


> I asked them to stock Calvin's Square - 1, ShengShou Megaminx and the ShengShou Pyraminx. Could someone ask them to stock TRAXXAS 50wt/Any Differential Oil? (I feel like they'll ban me for asking them to stock too much ).



Haha, sure. I´ll send them a mail. My calvins lube is gone soon so I have been thinking about buying Traxxas myself.

EDIT: I guess an answer may take a week because of the Chinese new year.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 12, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> They removed the SS 9x9, I was looking forward to getting one .



Simply ask if they will restock it soon. You guys likely bought the store dry *giggle*


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 12, 2013)

TP said:


> Ok, good to know. Is that something that is fixed on the V2? Not that I am looking to buy one, just curious.


The v2 is VASTLY different in feel. Definitely not a grinder that one. The edgepieces are made out of one piece. But do note that the difference is quite noticable between the two.




> It´s available at zcube.cn for 56$.


Ex shipping, which makes it much more expensive 




> EDIT: I guess an answer may take a week because of the Chinese new year.


Unlikely to take very long.. I have gotten responses in the past days


----------



## omer (Feb 12, 2013)

TP said:


> Ok, good to know. Is that something that is fixed on the V2? Not that I am looking to buy one, just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please update here if they do give you an answer.


----------



## TP (Feb 13, 2013)

Can´t complain on the swiftness of response, that´s for sure.

"Thank you for your suggestion. We have added this to our to-do list and we will update you when it's here.

We typically give priority to small electronics so please allow some time for us to work on larger items like this.

Thanks again."


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 13, 2013)

Yep.. that is pretty much the answer I get. But they DO comply, just be patient


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 13, 2013)

TP said:


> Can´t complain on the swiftness of response, that´s for sure.
> 
> "Thank you for your suggestion. We have added this to our to-do list and we will update you when it's here.
> 
> ...



What about Traxxas? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TP (Feb 13, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> What about Traxxas?



That and/or any other differential oil is what I asked about, didn´t get any information about certain brands.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ordered again from them. Will make another unboxing when they arrive.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 15, 2013)

They told yes for ShengShou Pyraminx, ShengShou Megaminx and Calvin's Square-1!!  

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 15, 2013)

Great!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's what I'll order after Feb :

WitTwo v1
SS 4x4, 5x5, Megaminx, Pyraminx
Calvin's Square-1 
Traxxas 50k (if they stock it)

Can't wait!! 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 19, 2013)

ShengShou 4x4x4 v4 6 bucks?
holy crap!


----------



## JAMtron (Feb 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Does anyone know?



No it does not.


waka waka waka


----------



## ralphie6 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Fasttech shipping?*

Hi,

I ordered some cubes from fasttech on 10 march en tracking site said it left hongkong for its destination (Netherlands) on march 15th.
Can anyone tell me when it will arrive?

Thanks


----------



## oxymoronicuber (Mar 25, 2013)

I ordered 5 cubes on 12th March, and have just picked them up today. I am in Sweden and am very impressed!
The cubes were exactly what I ordered and were really well packed and all worked well out of the box.
There was an earlier order that went astray, but it turns out it arrived but Sweden postal service forgot to inform me!
Whan I asked for FastTechs help to track it down, they were very helpful.
Will definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

ordered lot of cubes. they all came lubed and is amazing. will order again. very impressed


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10001225/1102312

Is this a 55mm zhanchi or lingyun? the first picture show a 55mm zhanchi but the second picture show a lingyun.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 17, 2013)

Ooi Yan Qing said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10001225/1102312
> 
> Is this a 55mm zhanchi or lingyun? the first picture show a 55mm zhanchi but the second picture show a lingyun.



Lingyuns are actually smaller than standard size, I think. It's a lingyun.


----------



## Ellsming (Apr 17, 2013)

Ooi Yan Qing said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10001225/1102312
> 
> Is this a 55mm zhanchi or lingyun? the first picture show a 55mm zhanchi but the second picture show a lingyun.




Contrary to Uniacto, I think it's a zhanchi. All the other options for size and colour are titled zhanchi and with one or more of the pictures showing one, my guess would be it's that.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 17, 2013)

I would contact them and ask them for the other side of the box, what that says and have them maybe post a picture of one of the edge pieces. That should sort things out quickly enough.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 17, 2013)

I ordered this lingyun from fasttech:
http://www.fasttech.com/product/1186600

and I got a V1 instead of a V2. It was fairly disappointing, and I don't use it because it has to be tensioned very tight or I get explosive pops. I would recommend checking with fasttech before ordering the Lingyun, make sure it's v2 while you're at it.

The 57mm Zhanchi box is purple, the 55mm Zhanchi box is pinkish, and the Lingyun box is blue (for both V1 and V2).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 18, 2013)

Can you tell us what they did because you didn't get what you ordered?


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Can you tell us what they did because you didn't get what you ordered?



I didn't even bring it up because I didn't think it was worth my time. Any kind of replacement would've taken a long time. Plus, I wasn't sure they'd appreciate the issue since I did technically still receive a Lingyun. If it was the only cube I ordered, I probably would've brought it up, but it was a largish order and everything else was perfect.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (May 7, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> Contrary to Uniacto, I think it's a zhanchi. All the other options for size and colour are titled zhanchi and with one or more of the pictures showing one, my guess would be it's that.



got the cube today, it's a 55mm zhanchi


----------



## alphaboy (May 10, 2013)

*i feel so silly asking this question...*

Ok so when i order something from fastttech via SingPost, and I live in Germany, how is it shipped? 
Via airplane or ship?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Carriage, mostly.



By plane and truck, to be serious


----------



## YddEd (May 20, 2013)

How long does it normally take to ship to Australia?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2013)

This is the mini, right?

http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10004531/1346303-shengshou-linglong-7x7x7-puzzle-speed-cube

Does it support Paypal?


----------



## windhero (May 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> This is the mini, right?
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10004531/1346303-shengshou-linglong-7x7x7-puzzle-speed-cube
> 
> Does it support Paypal?



According to the size info on 51morefun.com 69mm version is the mini, so yes.
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=660
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=1233

They accept paypal payments. Atleast I got a Paypal invoice from fasttech.com in my email.


----------



## YddEd (May 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> This is the mini, right?
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10004531/1346303-shengshou-linglong-7x7x7-puzzle-speed-cube
> 
> Does it support Paypal?


ShengShou _LingLong_ 7x7x7 Puzzle Speed Cube

LingLong?


----------



## googlebleh (May 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> ShengShou _LingLong_ 7x7x7 Puzzle Speed Cube
> 
> LingLong?



It designates ShengShou's new line of mini cubes


----------



## speedsolveboy (May 22, 2013)

hey i just got to know that tenoff and launch dont work now, but CPASTE13SPRING does. though i dont know how much discount it gives on each product


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 22, 2013)

speedsolveboy said:


> hey i just got to know that tenoff and launch dont work now, but CPASTE13SPRING does. though i dont know how much discount it gives on each product



I'm pretty sure its 5 percent


----------



## YddEd (May 24, 2013)

Just ordered a lot of stuff.

SS 4x4 (v4?)
SS Mirror Blocks
Maru lube
SS Megaminx
This lubricant
DIY Fangshi

Lets see how the shipping is.


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> This is the mini, right?
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10004531/1346303-shengshou-linglong-7x7x7-puzzle-speed-cube
> 
> Does it support Paypal?



Don't know about the mini, but they do accept paypal. I highly recommend this shop, thankfully they have paypal



YddEd said:


> Just ordered a lot of stuff.
> 
> SS 4x4 (v4?)
> SS Mirror Blocks
> ...



I ordered the SS 4x4, and yes it is the v4.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (May 24, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> I ordered the SS 4x4, and yes it is the v4.



Weird...i got a white ss 4x4 v4 and a black ss4x4 v5 from fasttech.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 24, 2013)

Same here. Mine is a v5 as well.. I think they don't know yet that SS changed the cubes again.


----------



## Cubemaestro (May 24, 2013)

So as it has been confirmed that fast tech is legit I will order a zhanchi, guhong, dayan 2x2 and a set of stickers. total is about $30


----------



## windhero (May 24, 2013)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10004615/1356109-moyu-huanying-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube

I can't help but notice that the HuanYing they are selling is 55mm, where as hknowstore and others sell the 57mm edition. Does a 55mm edition even exist or is it a typo?


----------



## YddEd (May 24, 2013)

Zomg cheap cheap cheap

(I got mine from wallbuys for $7.88 because I got a 20% off discount code though  )


----------



## n00bCube (May 24, 2013)

I've ordered twice from them so far and recieved both items.


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 24, 2013)

Just placed an order two days ago -- was shipped today. Seems good so far!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 24, 2013)

I have done a number of orders, all arrived


----------



## kalyk (May 24, 2013)

I have ordered 8 times from them since late december. Everything was very fast! I even ordered some cable links (laptop-hifi), for 1$, free shipping, arrived in 10 days, and work perfectly. In my opinion, Fasttech is the best shop out there. And it's definitively legit ! *You can check here*


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

My order got shipped  
Also


yockee said:


> First I must say, this store (talking about zcube.cn) was forced (by Calvin) to raise their prices.


I hope this doesn't happen to fasttech.


----------



## TheJCube (May 26, 2013)

Does anybody know any inside information if/when they will stock the white Shengshou 7x7 mini?


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

Finey12 said:


> I found this website http://direct-puzzle.com/ They are apparently run out of Australia. They have just opened I have heard hint there low stock. They dont seem to be to shady. Maybe if they get a few buys they will buy more stock who knows.


They don't have any new cubes though :/ I would love to buy from them too. The SS wind seems a bit expensive.


----------

